
 	Furthest Point From McDonald's | Dagoosh - scorpion032
http://blog.dagoosh.com/post/2009/09/22/furthest-point-from-mcdonalds.aspx
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840542>

